# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Корейский несгораемый сейфAiko, с шифратором.

## Кирюша*

Сейф корейского производства Aiko ,несгораемый. стенки и дверца заполненных пенобетоном примерный вес 50 кг .
размеры - внешний 48 ширина, глубина 43 ,высота  37см.
 размеры внутренние глубина 26 ширина 35, высота 22. имеется полочка съёмная, выдвижная.
 в сейфе имеется система alarm сигнализация внутренняя от выноса сейфа она может включаться и отключаться.

Примерное месторасположение Дмитрия Донского.
Цена 4000 griven
Телефон для связи 703 3699 а также. 
 099 7033699 Андрей .
Пример негативный. Сейф дешёвый, китайский , что бывает и сложность вскрытия .
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/kitajskij-sejf-zaklinil/
В отличии от сейфа предоставленного к продаже .

----------


## Кирюша*

В этой статье подробное описание этого ( подобного ) сейфа .

https://otkritzamok.od.ua/sejfovye-zamki/

Добавил в конце статьи видео обзор именно с этого сейфа.

----------


## Кирюша*

https://otkritzamok.od.ua/reshetki-na-oknah-polza-ili-vred/
Сейф хорош, когда в частном доме его не вынесут. 
Нужны ли решетки на окнах.

----------


## Кирюша*

А ещё мы делаем такие работы.
https://youtu.be/S6rvoNa9sVE

А ещё , любой сейф можно ,по желанию клиента , оборудовать любым замком, хоть кодовым, хоть с отпечатком пальца[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.04.2021 в 09:31 ----------

Вложение 13472573Есть ещё несколько сейфов.
Окачи в задатке .
Айко тот что справа 4000 грн. Состояние 4+. 2 ключа в комплекте 
Серый по середине вверху 2500 состояние 4+, 2 ключа , замок новый , внутри  доп.ячейка, под ним  сейф фирмы паритет  , размер 60.35.48.
Вес 40-45 кг , лицевая сталь 5 мм, внутри доп.ячейка. почти новый , замок мауэр немецкий, 2 ключа , цена 3000.

Вложение 13472574

Нижний несгораемый Yong fa 
Корейский , полностью новый . В использовании не был 
Отпирание код плюс ключ в случае если садятся батарейки либо глючит система электроники есть аварийный замок.
Цена 6000.

----------


## Кирюша*

Айко продан, 
В продаже осталось два, Айко маленький, несгораемый, за 4к. И большой укрсейф. За 7к.
Оба есть с фотками и описанием в статье
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/sejfovye-zamki/
Вес последнего 400 кг.
Идёт под сертификацию

Примерный размер 70*79*70

----------


## Кирюша*

В продаже осталось два, Айко маленький, несгораемый, за 4к. И большой укрсейф. За 7к.
Оба есть с фотками и описанием в статье
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/sejfovye-zamki/
Вес последнего 400 кг.
Идёт под сертификацию

Примерный размер 70*79*70

----------


## Кирюша*

Айко маленький продан есть большой , метр  Х60Х60, укрсейф, на 400-500кг.

----------


## Кирюша*

Как поменять самому замок . 
Что для этого нужно знать.
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/zamena-zamka-ot-otkritzamok-od-ua/

----------


## Кирюша*

Есть несколько
Автомобиль если закрылся ,
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/kak-gramotno-otkryt-zaklinivshuyu-dver-avtomobilya-sovet-ot-profi/

----------


## Кирюша*

Совет по замкам машин
https://otkritzamok.od.ua/prakticheskie-sovety-po-bezopasnosti/

----------


## Кирюша*

https://youtu.be/6FwhcrrqE9k

----------


## Кирюша*

https://youtu.be/RNcQClJ-74Y
Сейфы грифон без доп.замка

----------


## Кирюша*

Есть в продаже.
Есть много интересного видео , смотрите на канале.
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgjNSCbih-JtwF__ko_bnnmWyaoCuxpKn

----------


## Кирюша*

Ап

----------

